# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ذكريات منتدى الحصن

## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا فكرتي بتتلخص كالتالي كل واحد بدخل وبحكي كيف سجل في المنتدى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا كنت ادو ر  على موقع الكلية للتسجيل والموقع ما كان يفتح الافي المناسبات وانا ببحث علية في الغوغل لفت انتباهي موضوع (( كيف تصبح طالب في كلية الحصن ))) 
و(( كلية الحصن تدخل موسوعة الارقام القياسية ))
دخلت وقرات الموضوع وصممت اني اسجل بس اكتشفت اني مسجل فية قبل فترة ومش مذكر كيف اول مشاركاتي والله مش مذكرها بس الي بذكرة هجوم نادر والعالي علية في البداية وكيف حاسبوني على كل اشي كنت احس حالي مراقبة وكثير حبيت اطلع من المنتدى بس ما عملتها 
وهسة وبعد كل هالفترة عرفت انه مش نادم على تسجيلي وان شاء الله ما رح اندم .

----------


## N_tarawneh

حلوووووووووو ...

أنا سجلت وبدعوه من حسان ...

بس ندمااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...!!!  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا سجلت بالمنتدى بدعوى من السيد عمار بيك 

بس ليش ندمان يا مستر نادر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا فتحت القوقل و دورت على منتدى الحصن.. كنت اقول لازم يكون فيه منتدى للطلاب الكليه.. وفعلا

----------


## N_tarawneh

توقعت الكل يقول ، ليش ندمان ...!!!؟؟؟؟

بصراحة ندمان لأني ما سجلت فيه من زمان ... :Icon31:  

وبصراحة تعودت على غالبية الأعضاء ... :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

انا كنت بحكي مع واحد بموقع دردشة وكان مسجل بالمنتدى وهو اعطاني الرابط

بس المشكلة اني انسيت مين هو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

كان في اعلان عن المنتدى على باب الكلية فسجلت فيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا كنت ماشي بالكلية 

لقيت في ورقة ملزقينها بالحيط 

قرأت الموقع وسجلت 

و بعدين تعرفت على الناس المحترمين في المنتدى

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا كنت ماشي بالكلية 
> 
> لقيت في ورقة ملزقينها بالحيط 
> 
> قرأت الموقع وسجلت 
> 
> و بعدين تعرفت على الناس المحترمين في المنتدى


 مين اللي كانوا ملزقين الورقة؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مين اللي كانوا ملزقين الورقة؟؟؟


و انت شو الك دخل 

بجوز انت 

اكيد الكلية

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> و انت شو الك دخل 
> 
> بجوز انت 
> 
> اكيد الكلية




كيف شو دخلني؟؟؟؟
لا يا حبيبي انا وعمار كنا ملزقين الورقة

----------


## العالي عالي

> مين اللي كانوا ملزقين الورقة؟؟؟


انت بدك العنب ولا تقاتل الناطور  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انت بدك العنب ولا تقاتل الناطور


طبعا العنب :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

كلمة حق تُقال بحق أخونا عمار القسايمه ...

في الحقيقة ما خلى من جهده جهد حتى جاب الكثير من الأعضاء الطيبين إلى المنتدى ...

مشكور يا عمار ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كلمة حق تُقال بحق أخونا عمار القسايمه ...
> 
> في الحقيقة ما خلى من جهده جهد حتى جاب الكثير من الأعضاء الطيبين إلى المنتدى ...
> 
> مشكور يا عمار ...



وانا والله كنت معه  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وانا والله كنت معه


أنت الخير والبركة أخي معاذ ...

المعذرة والسموحة منك يا طيب ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> أنت الخير والبركة أخي معاذ ...
> 
> المعذرة والسموحة منك يا طيب ...


 الله يسلمك يا اخوي  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يسلمك يا اخوي


الله يبارك فيك يا طيب ...

*****************************

بس عمار ما حكالي إنك كنت تلزق معه ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> طبعا العنب


طيب هات معك كيلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

هاد اول موضوع الي في المنتدى  :Db465236ff:  

وفيه باين كيف سجلت 

بيشرفني انضم الكم ، وبشكر لارا على تعريفي على المنتدى 
انا بدرس بجامعه اليرموك سنه ثالثه صحافه واعلام وبحب المطالعه على الانترنت .
وبتمنى اكون خفيفه دم عليكم وانه استفيد منكم واقدر افيدكم بشي ..وبشكر لارا مره ثانيه 
على تعريفي على هالمنتدى الرائع .

فشو ما بدكم ترحبو فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما بيكفي رحبت بحالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> هاد اول موضوع الي في المنتدى  
> 
> وفيه باين كيف سجلت 
> 
> بيشرفني انضم الكم ، وبشكر لارا على تعريفي على المنتدى 
> انا بدرس بجامعه اليرموك سنه ثالثه صحافه واعلام وبحب المطالعه على الانترنت .
> وبتمنى اكون خفيفه دم عليكم وانه استفيد منكم واقدر افيدكم بشي ..وبشكر لارا مره ثانيه 
> على تعريفي على هالمنتدى الرائع .
> 
> فشو ما بدكم ترحبو فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما بيكفي رحبت بحالي




الحق مش عليك الحق على لارا  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كلمة حق تُقال بحق أخونا عمار القسايمه ...
> 
> في الحقيقة ما خلى من جهده جهد حتى جاب الكثير من الأعضاء الطيبين إلى المنتدى ...
> 
> مشكور يا عمار ...



هلا يا ابو الطراونه... ولا شكر على واجب يا رجل وان شاء الله رح نوزع ورق كمان على السنافر (العام الجديد) وممكن ندخل مجلس الطلبه بالمنتدى وهيك بصير فعال واله انشطه اكثر محسوسه.

انا بخدمتكو ما دمت قادر .. لعيون الحصن..ولعيونكو

اما بخصوص القرعان.. اخ منك.. اخذت الورقه وما رجعتها.. بدي اياها يا قرعان.. وطبعا مشكور ابو القرعان ساعدني بس على الخفيف.. بس ساعد..
 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا يا ابو الطراونه... ولا شكر على واجب يا رجل وان شاء الله رح نوزع ورق كمان على السنافر (العام الجديد) وممكن ندخل مجلس الطلبه بالمنتدى وهيك بصير فعال واله انشطه اكثر محسوسه.
> 
> انا بخدمتكو ما دمت قادر .. لعيون الحصن..ولعيونكو
> 
> اما بخصوص القرعان.. اخ منك.. اخذت الورقه وما رجعتها.. بدي اياها يا قرعان.. وطبعا مشكور ابو القرعان ساعدني بس على الخفيف.. بس ساعد..


عمار انا كمان ساعدتك 
مش متذكر لما طرحت على فكره توزيع الاوراق وانا وافقتك الراي وقلتلك مش غلط 
هاي بحد ذاتها مساعده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار انا كمان ساعدتك 
> مش متذكر لما طرحت على فكره توزيع الاوراق وانا وافقتك الراي وقلتلك مش غلط 
> هاي بحد ذاتها مساعده



اه لا اكيد فعلا مساعده...  :Db465236ff:  
اذا فعلا حابين تساعدو... ماشي.. انا ابو الافكار.. ولنشوف اذا الكو همه بتوزيع ورق دعايه للمنتدى على السنافر...( شؤون الطلبه علي... انتو بس لزقو وعلقو) :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

أنا سجلت وبدعوه من العالي عالي

----------


## N_tarawneh

يعني أفهم من هيك يا عمار ، إنه القرعان وحموده ، ساعدوك في التلّزيق ول لا ...؟؟؟

بصراحة لازم نعرف ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني أفهم من هيك يا عمار ، إنه القرعان وحموده ، ساعدوك في التلّزيق ول لا ...؟؟؟
> 
> بصراحة لازم نعرف ...؟؟؟


حموده مساعده معنويه...
القرعان مساعده اكثر من المعنويه بشوي...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حموده مساعده معنويه...
> القرعان مساعده اكثر من المعنويه بشوي...


 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
المعنويه اهم اشي

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة أنا بسأل من شأن انسجلكوا أنا وحسان بالضمان الإجتماعي والتأمين الصحي ، وإحتمال كمان يكون في إدّخار وقرض سكن من دون فوائد ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

انا بعرف ان كلكن عم بتقولي و هاي ياللي اسمها بنت الشام  شو جابها لهون و عم تلعي بالمنتدى هلكتنا  :SnipeR (40):  
أنا بقا يا جماعة كانت حياتي كتير جافة على الرغم من اني بحب الضحك و المزح و المآلب بس بنفس الوقت محتفظة بجانب جدي كتير بحياتي و هوة ياللي كان غالب على فصرت بعيد عنكم عاملة متل الريبوت و ما عدت حس بطعم حياتي بنوب  :C06a766466:  
و صابرين أختي كانت دبقانة بالكمبيوتر و انا كل مرة اشحطها شحط منشان اشتغل عليه و ادرس  :SnipeR (67):  قال يعني ان حياتي الها قيهة ولي 
فحزنت على البنت وصارت تقوم عن الكمبيوتر وهلق انا دبقت و هية بتشحطني من قدام الكمبيوتر  :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (88):  
و فوق هاد علمتني على المنتديات  و المشاركات و المواضيع و الصندوق و كل شي :SnipeR (98):   :Encore:  



  انا كنت عم اقلب بصفحات النت شوفت هذا المنتدى وتصفحته وبعد ما شوفت ايش فيو عنجد حبيت اني اكون من اسرة هذا المنتدى غير هيك كل الي مشتركين بهدا المنتدى كولهن طيبوين وحبيت كون معهن  :Icon9:  وهاد يلي حدفني عليكم ، كنت عامله بحث عن صور بالجوجل 


يالله وين باقي الاعضاء  :Eh S(5):  كلله حيجي كلله حيجي ما في عندي انا خيار و فقوس ايوااااااااا
 :Az3ar:

----------


## احساس المطر

> انا بعرف ان كلكن عم بتقولي و هاي ياللي اسمها بنت الشام  شو جابها لهون و عم تلعي بالمنتدى هلكتنا  
> أنا بقا يا جماعة كانت حياتي كتير جافة على الرغم من اني بحب الضحك و المزح و المآلب بس بنفس الوقت محتفظة بجانب جدي كتير بحياتي و هوة ياللي كان غالب على فصرت بعيد عنكم عاملة متل الريبوت و ما عدت حس بطعم حياتي بنوب  
> و صابرين أختي كانت دبقانة بالكمبيوتر و انا كل مرة اشحطها شحط منشان اشتغل عليه و ادرس  قال يعني ان حياتي الها قيهة ولي 
> فحزنت على البنت وصارت تقوم عن الكمبيوتر وهلق انا دبقت و هية بتشحطني من قدام الكمبيوتر   
> و فوق هاد علمتني على المنتديات  و المشاركات و المواضيع و الصندوق و كل شي  
> 
> 
> 
>   انا كنت عم اقلب بصفحات النت شوفت هذا المنتدى وتصفحته وبعد ما شوفت ايش فيو عنجد حبيت اني اكون من اسرة هذا المنتدى غير هيك كل الي مشتركين بهدا المنتدى كولهن طيبوين وحبيت كون معهن  وهاد يلي حدفني عليكم ، كنت عامله بحث عن صور بالجوجل 
> ...


شو ما كان يالي حدفك علينا نورتينا  :Smile:

----------


## منار المومني

عن طريق اعلان عن المنتدى

----------


## ashrafwater

الله يعينا علي بنت الشام

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أنا سجلت بعد ما دعاني المستر عمّار

----------


## sam7jon

> انا كنت ماشي بالكلية 
> 
> لقيت في ورقة ملزقينها بالحيط 
> 
> قرأت الموقع وسجلت 
> 
> و بعدين تعرفت على الناس المحترمين في المنتدى


له ليش تكذب يا خالد انا الي حكيتلك تسجل في المنتدى 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*
مساء الخير .

انا سجلت في المنتدى بدعوة من اخوي ابو الشرع الله يذكرو بالخير .

  وينك يا ابو الشرع  *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا بعرف ان كلكن عم بتقولي و هاي ياللي اسمها بنت الشام  شو جابها لهون و عم تلعي بالمنتدى هلكتنا  
> أنا بقا يا جماعة كانت حياتي كتير جافة على الرغم من اني بحب الضحك و المزح و المآلب بس بنفس الوقت محتفظة بجانب جدي كتير بحياتي و هوة ياللي كان غالب على فصرت بعيد عنكم عاملة متل الريبوت و ما عدت حس بطعم حياتي بنوب  
> و صابرين أختي كانت دبقانة بالكمبيوتر و انا كل مرة اشحطها شحط منشان اشتغل عليه و ادرس  قال يعني ان حياتي الها قيهة ولي 
> فحزنت على البنت وصارت تقوم عن الكمبيوتر وهلق انا دبقت و هية بتشحطني من قدام الكمبيوتر   
> و فوق هاد علمتني على المنتديات  و المشاركات و المواضيع و الصندوق و كل شي  
> 
> 
> 
>   انا كنت عم اقلب بصفحات النت شوفت هذا المنتدى وتصفحته وبعد ما شوفت ايش فيو عنجد حبيت اني اكون من اسرة هذا المنتدى غير هيك كل الي مشتركين بهدا المنتدى كولهن طيبوين وحبيت كون معهن  وهاد يلي حدفني عليكم ، كنت عامله بحث عن صور بالجوجل 
> ...



بنتمنى إلك أحلى تدّبيقه عنا في المنتدى ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بنت الشام نورتينا

----------


## ابو العبد

انا شفت اعلان المنتدى على النت الي قبال الجامعة بس طنشته ....
بس بعدين اخوي gental man  حكالي عنه وصار يمدح في وقال انه الاعضاء تحشيش وفقلت يا ولد سجل في شو وراك....

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا شفت اعلان المنتدى على النت الي قبال الجامعة بس طنشته ....
> بس بعدين اخوي gental man  حكالي عنه وصار يمدح في وقال انه الاعضاء تحشيش وفقلت يا ولد سجل في شو وراك....


قلتلي تحشيش هاه ...!!!

وكيف شايفلي الوضع ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قلتلي تحشيش هاه ...!!!
> 
> وكيف شايفلي الوضع ...!!!؟؟؟


تحشيش يعني شو بس خليني افهم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> تحشيش يعني شو بس خليني افهم


تحشيش بلغة الشباب: يعني شباب مهيصه على الاخر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> تحشيش بلغة الشباب: يعني شباب مهيصه على الاخر


كويس لانك شرحت... لاني ما فهمت شي :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*انا عرفت عن المنتدى عن طريق العالي عالي وابو نعيم
كتير اشوفهم وهم بكتبوا وبشاركو بمواضيع وعجبني المنتدى وحبيت اكون عضو من اعضاء هالمنتدى وانشالله ما اكون تقيلة دم عليكم* :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:

----------


## غسان

الصدفة البحته قادتني للمنتدى
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الصدفة البحته قادتني للمنتدى


أنا صدقتك  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا صدقتك


وانا كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الصدفة البحته قادتني للمنتدى



يعني مش اجباري؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعني مش اجباري؟؟؟


وانت يلي مسمينك صياد مين مقصوف الرقبة إلى دلك علينا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وانت يلي مسمينك صياد مين مقصوف الرقبة إلى دلك علينا



اعلان حسان 
وانت يعني ضروري تسجل هون؟؟؟  :Eh S(16):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا سجلت بدعوه من الاخ محمد القضاة بس انا ما اكترثت بكلامه فكرته بيتخوث علي علشان انا واياه ساكنين بالحي نفسه 

بس بعدين اقنعنيواحد اسمه احمد الزعبي

مشكور يا احمد لانه بصراحة منتدى رائع  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Shift

انا سجلت بدعوه من احد الشخصات .. 
كانت تقوم بتركيب المنتدي واعطتني اللنك لاشاهد المنتدي .. 
كنت من اوائل زواره .. ومن اوائل اعضائه  :Smile:  
الله يسامحها .. مش علشان السايت هنا .. بس علشان شئ تاني 
وفعلا انا مش ندمان اني اشتركت هنا  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا سجلت بدعوه من احد الشخصات .. 
> كانت تقوم بتركيب المنتدي واعطتني اللنك لاشاهد المنتدي .. 
> كنت من اوائل زواره .. ومن اوائل اعضائه  
> الله يسامحها .. مش علشان السايت هنا .. بس علشان شئ تاني 
> وفعلا انا مش ندمان اني اشتركت هنا


كان يوم أغبر إلي شفناك فيه ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بمزح / لا تزعل ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> انا كنت بحكي مع واحد بموقع دردشة وكان مسجل بالمنتدى وهو اعطاني الرابط
> 
> بس المشكلة اني انسيت مين هو





[align=center]هذا انا يا عالي
ومتذكر الموقع 
ومتذكر اللحظة الي تعرفت عليك فيها [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا سجلت من خلال اعلان شفته بمكتبة الاعتماد 
رحت اشتري كتاب وشفت الاعلان وما صدقت وانا اروح على الدار عشان اسجل 
يومها كان النت فاصل 
انقهرت كثير
بس الحمد لله رجع بالليل وسجلت بسرعه
بس كان يوم ولا




































احلى من هيك

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]هذا انا يا عالي
> ومتذكر الموقع 
> ومتذكر اللحظة الي تعرفت عليك فيها [/align]


اتزكرت وكانت اسعد فرصة :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*

مساء الخير . او صباح الخير .

انا تمت دعوتي الي المنتدى من صديقي الله يذكرو بالخير ( ابو الشرع ).

كانت ايام حلوة . وكنا نسهر كل يوم حتى الصبح . وكانو السهيرة اكتر من هيك .

اتمنى ترجع الاحوال زي الاول واحسن ان شاء الله .*

----------


## الاء

كنت ادور على موقع الكليه  طلعي منتدى كليه الحصن وسجلت فيه  وبس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كنت ادور على موقع الكليه  طلعي منتدى كليه الحصن وسجلت فيه  وبس


وانا كمان  :Bl (31):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

*أنا بصراحة اعرفت المنتدى عن طريق  صديقة لي وهي أحد أعضاء المنتدى وكانت مجنينيتني في لمدة أكثر من سنة (أي من يوم ما سجلت) كانت تحكيلي كثير عنة وأنا كنت أحكيلها هذة شغلة ئلي مالو شغلة 
لكني عندما دخلت على المنتدى لم أقدر الخروج منة .*

----------


## آلجوري

> *أنا بصراحة اعرفت المنتدى عن طريق  صديقة لي وهي أحد أعضاء المنتدى وكانت مجنينيتني في لمدة أكثر من سنة (أي من يوم ما سجلت) كانت تحكيلي كثير عنة وأنا كنت أحكيلها هذة شغلة ئلي مالو شغلة 
> لكني عندما دخلت على المنتدى لم أقدر الخروج منة .*


*عن جد ... 
صديقة ولا صديقتين وتلات وأربعة ...*

----------


## M7MD

انا كنت أسأل الشباب عن سلايدات لمادة و حكولي رح القاهم هون و أعطاني شب العنوان.

سجلت فية على شان احجز أسم M7MD مش اكثر و ما لقيت شي عن المادة اللي كنت أدور عليها 

شاركت كم مشاركة بالبداية .. وأنا مش مغرم منتديات 

و صارت ضروف شغلتني و نسيت القصة ..

بس بعد رجعت برمضان و لقيت المنتدى متل ما كنت متخيله

----------


## النورس الحزين

هي فكرة حلوة وبشكر الي اقترحها
انا كنت مهموم من كل جهة فحبيت ادخل واتعرف على الوجوه الطيبة وافضفض اشوي وتلقو مني كل يوم موظوع جديد نريد رايكم على الحانة

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

انا سجلت بالمنتدى عن طريق اعلان قرأته اعطاني اياه زميلي بالجامعة(خالد الجنيدي) وحبيت اجرب هالمنتدى... :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

في مثل هذا اليوم من العام الماضي 
قمت بالتسجيل في هذا الصرح الكبير بأعضائه وادارته.

عام مضى وما زلنا مستمرون.
كيف هي الايام .
كل شيئ تغير الا شيئ واحد
الا وهو اني مازلت لا اقوى على مفارقة هذا المنتدى.

دمتم جميعا 
والى الامام 
يا منتديات الحصن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> في مثل هذا اليوم من العام الماضي 
> قمت بالتسجيل في هذا الصرح الكبير بأعضائه وادارته.
> 
> عام مضى وما زلنا مستمرون.
> كيف هي الايام .
> كل شيئ تغير الا شيئ واحد
> الا وهو اني مازلت لا اقوى على مفارقة هذا المنتدى.
> 
> دمتم جميعا 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  كل عام وانت بخير عمرك المنتدايي هو سنة عقبالال100

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا اعجبني اكثير المنتدى فسعيت جاهدا للتسجيل

----------


## Theplague

انا من زمان بشتغل على الانترنت يعني بس انو من كتر الشباب ما بحكلولي  عن المنتدى فوت علية وسجلت وغير انا بالاول ما كنت احب المنتديات  بشكل عام  بس لما فوت وشوفت الشباب وحسان حبيت المنتدى

----------


## النورس الحزين

فكرة حلوة يسلمو على هيك افكار

----------


## تيتو

اتسجلت بدعوة من الباش مهندس الإمبراطور أو الباشا

----------


## anoucha

انا سجلت بعدما حكتلي عنو ميرفا يلي حكتلها عنو المتميزة

----------


## ayhamco

انا كنت اخذ مع المهندس خالد الجنيدي 
ماده العربي 2
اكيد بتذكرها خالد
وهو حكالي عن المنتدى وانا كان عندي فضول كبير اني اتعرف على الاعضاء الي فيه
وسجلت
(خالد بتذكر لما كنت انا وانت بالعربي 2 لما استلمنا علامات السكند) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مها انا بشكرك كتير على الموضوع والفكره الجميله
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا الي بتذكر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لما استملت لاورقه و كنت انت جايب 6 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و سعيد فكرها 16 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يرحم الايام هديك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> انا الي بتذكر
> 
> لما استملت لاورقه و كنت انت جايب 6
> 
> و سعيد فكرها 16
> 
> الله يرحم الايام هديك


 
لا يا غبي 
انا كنت جايب 6 وكانت مكتوبه (5+1)
بس اشاره الزائد ما كانت مبينه 
سعيد شافها 15 ويومها سب علي لانه
كان مفكرني الاول عالشعبه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا يا غبي 
> 
> انا كنت جايب 6 وكانت مكتوبه (5+1)
> بس اشاره الزائد ما كانت مبينه 
> سعيد شافها 15 ويومها سب علي لانه
> كان مفكرني الاول عالشعبه


[align=center] 
الله يسهل عليك يا سعيد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و احلى شي فيك لما قدمت انت الامتحان السكند و سلمت الورقة اول واحد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الشعبة صارت تحكي شكله مسكرها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

فضحنا حالنا بالمنتدى...الله لا يوطرزلك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> الله يسهل عليك يا سعيد
> 
> و احلى شي فيك لما قدمت انت الامتحان السكند و سلمت الورقة اول واحد
> 
> الشعبة صارت تحكي شكله مسكرها
> 
> فضحنا حالنا بالمنتدى...الله لا يوطرزلك
> [/align]


 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خالد بتذكر لما كنا انا وياك وقصي وحمزه القضاه نلعب من غير كلام عند الملعب
لما وقف حمزه بدو يمثل فيلم اللمبي
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد بتذكر لما كنا انا وياك وقصي وحمزه القضاه نلعب من غير كلام عند الملعب
> لما وقف حمزه بدو يمثل فيلم اللمبي


 
المسكين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قاعد ساعه و هو بمثل و عالفاضي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احلى شي لما كنا بدنا نمثل مقطع كرتون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لما حمزه اخترعها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## renah

انا ما عرفت عن المنتدى الا من ثرثرة صاحباتي عنه ما كنت اعرف انه في مكان بيجمع طلاب الحصن كمان في البيت  اصله العطله طويله والحصن والله وحشتني

----------


## هايدي

حكتلي عنه صاحبتي ... دخلت عليه وشفت صور طلاب عنا بالكلية منها حلو ومنها عادي .. ومنها اول همه تبين الساعه بالصورة
بعدين حكالي عنه اخوها لصاحبتي اللي بالكليه .. بحكي انو اخته مجننيتهم بالمنتدى فته وشفته كتييييير متغير عن اول مره فتت فيها .. وسجلت من شي يومين وحلو والله عجبني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أنا شفت إعلان بالكلية بس ما دخلت بوقتها أتخرت اشوي بعد فترة سجلت بالمنتدى

----------


## نقاء الروح

من صاحباتي كانوا يحكو عن المنتدى سئلتهم عن الموقع ودخلت وسجلت وبأكد انو هاد الشي الوحيد اللي مستحيل اندم علية لانو لقيت اصدقاء رائعين على مستوى من الادب والرقي في التعامل الله يخلينا لبعض دايما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> من صاحباتي كانوا يحكو عن المنتدى سئلتهم عن الموقع ودخلت وسجلت وبأكد انو هاد الشي الوحيد اللي مستحيل اندم علية لانو لقيت اصدقاء رائعين على مستوى من الادب والرقي في التعامل الله يخلينا لبعض دايما


 
آمين الله يخليكي كلك زوء 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حاملة المسك

صراحه شكلها ذكريات جميله.
يله ان شاء الله بيصير النا ذكريات مع هالمنتدى

----------


## رموش حزينه

لفت انتباهي الصراااحه وانا بدور على فضايح كلية الحصن ع قوقول رابط عنوانه "هام جدا لطلاب كلية الحصن" وبس دخلت ع المنتدى من هون والشباب والصبايا مسكو فيه والله ما بتطلعي لحتى تسجلي :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  مشان الله سجلي  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54): واخيرا فكرت وبعد اسبوووع سجلت  :SnipeR (54): لا عنجد بس شفت المنتدى ومو اضيعه مباشره دخلت وسجلت وبنفس اللحضه وهيني مجننهم وبحكو ياريت ما سجلت

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما أروعكم ...  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هاد العيد الرابع هون  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انا كنت مشاركه بمبادره بالكليه و كانو يحكو عن المنتدى ومواضيعه وسجلت فيه وكانت معي اميرة قوس النصر ..*
*وهلأ انا من مدمنين منتديات الحصن الاردنيه ..*

----------


## جسر الحياة

موضوع حلو كتير

أنا سجلت بالمنتدى من خلال النت ..  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 

بمزح معكم ..

أنا سجلت بالمنتدى من خلال أخي وصاحبي معاذ القرعان ..

وجزاه الله كل خير .. لأنه عرفني على أصدقاء مستحيل أنساهم ..



يسلمو كتير للمنتدى وأعضاءه 

 :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(7):

----------


## دليلة

أنا سجلت بلمنتدى بدعوة من محمد العزام
في الاول اترددت منتدى أردني وكيف أتفاهم 
معهم بس ماتوقعت اني مع اول دخول تعودت على الاعضاء 
ومالقيت صعوبات في التواصل معهم

شكرا محمد العزام

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]انا سجلت في المنتدي بالصدفه 
ههههههههههههههههه  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 

[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا سجلت بعد شفت إعلان بالكلية شوفت عمار حبيب قلبي بعد فترة طويله سجلت بالمنتدى الغالي

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]أشرقت الأنوار ياحبيبي :Cgiving:  :Cgiving: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا سجلت بعد شفت إعلان بالكلية شوفت عمار حبيب قلبي بعد فترة طويله سجلت بالمنتدى الغالي


  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





حبيب عمار يا عمي بشكرك انك عرفتني على هالاسرة الرائعة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا سجلت لأن على اسم الكليه

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (25): انا سمعت عن المنتدى من دكتور.....
بعدين سجلت فيه.... :SnipeR (25):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا سجلت لأن على اسم الكليه




لو بعرف كان غيرنا اسم المنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لو بعرف كان غيرنا اسم المنتدى


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## العالي عالي

*شو مالك عصبتي 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
انا سجّلت في المنتدى عن طريق بنت خالتي شذى البنفسج اللي دلّتني عليه وكتير مبسوط اني بين اسرة منتديات الحصن وابدا ابدا لا ندمان ولا رح اندم اكيد  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

انا سجلت بالمنتدى لما عرفني عليه اخوي واعز صديق الي جنتولة الي بجنن وانبسطت كتير  :04f8b3e14f:  بوقت كتير قصير  :SnipeR (39):  صرت عضوة مميزة  :Bl (12):  وصرت اكتر المشاركين  :Bl (23):  ومحبوبة كمان  :Icon29:  مش تصدقه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا حكيت قصه بدايتي مع المنتدى يلي برجع فضله لحبيب قلبي عمار قسايمه بس الشغله لأحلى يوم ما تعرفت على الشب الحلو معاذ ملحم صديقي وحبيب قلبي ما بنسى هذاك اليوم .

----------


## بقايا الحب

انا سجلت هون من ورى احلى ببوشه بالعالم

دلتني عليه

فديت روحها


بنت الشديفات

وانا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مبسوطه

----------


## mylife079

انا سجلت بالمنتدى عن طريق واحد صاحبي ما رح اذكر اسمه 

وبحكيله يا صديقي لما تدعو شخص لهيك منتدى محترم حاول تختبره اول شي انه بستاهل يكون بهيك مكان او لا 

وان شاء الله رح اشوفك قريب واحكي معك وافهمك 

شكرا

----------


## احساس المطر

دعوه للاعضاء الجدد يخبرونا كيف تعرفو على منتدانا :Eh S(7):

----------


## مدحت

[align=center]احلى ايام كانت هديك الايام[/align][align=center] لمما تعرفنا على المنتدى عن طريق معاذ ملحم
وتحية للكل[/align]

----------

